# Anyone used Jeff'S Texas Style Rub on a brisket?



## jonboysbbq (Jan 28, 2017)

Throwing a brisket on tomorrow and thinking of trying a new rub.  I have a batch of Jeff's TX Style Rub (not rib rub).  Has anyone tried this on a brisket?  Thoughts?  I haven't smoked one in a month so don't want to use it if it's overhyped.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 28, 2017)

I haven't, although I now have it, let me know what you think, I'll be watching....


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 28, 2017)

The only thing I've ever used on brisket is salt & pepper, but I'd be interested in how it turns out.


----------



## jonboysbbq (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm going to give it a try. A little apprehensive about the pepper and garlic to salt ratio as I don't want a spicy brisket. I'll let y'all know how it comes out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2017)

Keep us posted!

Al


----------



## jonboysbbq (Jan 29, 2017)

Good Morning Gentlemen - bit of a late start this morning but got it on my WSM at about 250-275 grate temp. Going to try to push it a little to make up time (them Sat nights can get you).

As for the rub, it definitelt has a kean towards garlic when tasting it out of the shaker...I'm expecting that to be just right by the time its done. I did put a light dusting of kosher salt over the top on each side...prob a tsp each side. 

Started with 11.29lb prime packer from Costco. Only trimmed about 2lbs off which is less than normal so we've got a 9lb'r on the smoker. Anyone ever use the scraps for anything?  Pics attached and I'll let you know this evening how it comes out. 

Well, can't figure out how to get pics attached from my phone. I'll work on it and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## jonboysbbq (Jan 29, 2017)

[/IMG]

Hope these come through. Rub shaker was pretty full to give an idea of how much rub I used.


----------



## jonboysbbq (Jan 29, 2017)

Looks like I have to do pics one at a time?













20170129_083047.jpg



__ jonboysbbq
__ Jan 29, 2017


----------



## jonboysbbq (Jan 29, 2017)

20170129_094709.jpg



__ jonboysbbq
__ Jan 29, 2017


----------



## jonboysbbq (Jan 29, 2017)

20170129_094836.jpg



__ jonboysbbq
__ Jan 29, 2017


----------



## jonboysbbq (Jan 29, 2017)

20170129_094511.jpg



__ jonboysbbq
__ Jan 29, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 29, 2017)

Well it looks good to this point, How are things working out? samples for all posters????


----------



## jonboysbbq (Jan 29, 2017)

If you're local in DFW come on over for samples! Just took it off and have it resting. I'll get some more pics out when I get to slicing and see how it tastes.


----------



## jonboysbbq (Jan 29, 2017)

All done and sliced. Flavor is good though not as bold as I expected. Personally, I like a hint of salt flavor in my bark. Will definicely up it next time around. Rub is good...not a wow factor but it's solid and you can adjust to your tastes. Pics below.


----------



## jonboysbbq (Jan 29, 2017)

20170129_182901.jpg



__ jonboysbbq
__ Jan 29, 2017


----------



## jonboysbbq (Jan 29, 2017)

20170129_183909.jpg



__ jonboysbbq
__ Jan 29, 2017






I cut my point into chunks. Leftovers chopped tmrw night for brisket tacos. Kids like the tacos more than the brisket!  Anyone interested in how I do them I'm happy to reply.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 29, 2017)

Looks great.

One thing about Jeff's recipes..  They are easly changed to suit your tatse

Yes please post the tacos.


----------



## jonboysbbq (Jan 29, 2017)

Tacos are simple. White corn TortillaS- heat on med low to med enough vegetable oil in a medium saute pan to cover a tortilla  (about 1/3 to half full) - fry Tortillas turning once until firm but still bendable - let rest on paper towels. 

Mix chopped brisket w some bbq sauce and heat (microwave fine) - put brisket in Tortillas - good squirt of bbq sauce - diced fresh onion - chopped cilantro - cheese of your choice

Great appetizer for parties are my brisket bites. Cut circles out of flour Tortillas about 4in round. Stuff into 12ct muffin tin and bake at 350 for approx 6min to crisp. I do a couple dozen a day ahead. When ready, fill with bbq sauced diced brisket and top with cheese. Back in the oven to heat and melt cheese. Top with diced onion and cilantro. Great presentation and great finger food. 

I use BiG Al'S KC BBQ Sauce from allrecipes.com. I substitute honey for the molasses. Best sauce I've found by far. Easy to half recipe for home use.


----------



## mng024 (Sep 19, 2018)

Have you used this recipe with brisket again and modified it? I think I'm going to do it this weekend and increase the salt amount.


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 25, 2018)

Jeff's tx rub is solid, but I also increase the salt juuuust a bit. I use it straight up for say burgers or quick cook beef, but the longer roasts need a bit more salt Imho


----------



## mng024 (Sep 26, 2018)

fivetricks said:


> Jeff's tx rub is solid, but I also increase the salt juuuust a bit. I use it straight up for say burgers or quick cook beef, but the longer roasts need a bit more salt Imho



I actually smoked my first brisket last weekend and based on the rub I was originally going to do, I increased the salt on his texas style by 1 unit. Flavor was great!


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm a superfan of black pepper personally, so I may or may not add a good deal of fresh ground (I have GOT to get an electric grinder!) Pepper on bigger roasts like that.

The last 3 briskets I bought ended up getting converted to pastrami. Possibly because I could smash it with peppercorn melange. Who's to say.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 30, 2018)

I just found a shaker of his Tx style rub at a discount place in knoxville today. I bought a 17.61 brisket from krogers and plan on start smoking it next Saturday and it about 4 Sunday will report back with pictures pu a fresh bag of LJ hickory plan on 10-12 hrs on smoke then take it up to and time it to be done 1 hr before


----------

